# DeWalt planer - what kind of lube



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Richo said:


> My dad borrowed my planer (DeWalt DW733) and while he had it he took it apart because it needed a cleaning and some lubrication.
> 
> He said that where one of the roller shafts fits into the sleeve or bushing it is pretty dry and he's wondering what type of lubricant would be best to use for this application and I'm thinking someone here might know the answer.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Quick way would be to look in the manual. Online versions are usually available if you don't have one.
The manual will tell you all the areas that need to be inspected.
On my Delta planer it says to lubricate the, "gears in the gear box and the feeder roller bushings".
Ron


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

He does have the manual that came with the planer but the only internal maintenance it outlines is replacement of the belt and brushes, nothing about any lubrication. I just checked it online and confirmed that.

The manufacturer probably doesn't expect that an owner is going to take apart the machine so they don't bother with such specifics.

He has axle grease, white lithium grease, 3-in-1 oil and WD-40, but he doesn't want to use the wrong kind of lubricant. Does your Delta manual say what kind of lubricant to use on the gear box?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It says,"Place gease on the teeth of the large gear and replace the cover" For the roller bushings, it says, " lay the planer on it's back and squirt oil on the feed roller bushings at each end of the feed rolls."
It doesn't mention any lube specifics. I would use wheel bearing grease for the gear and a motor oil for the roller bushings, which looks like a bicycle chain from the picture. I would use a thicker oil then 3 in 1, but that's just my personal opinion.
It says it should be lubricated, "periodically."
Ron


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will let him know. :thumbsup:


----------

